# how to clean aluminum siding stains off of brick?



## bruce (Oct 8, 2007)

does any one know? i tried power washer, acid, vinegar, and something a paint store sold me with no luck, there has to be a way


----------



## senorFrog (Oct 8, 2007)

Not sure, but I'd try posting over at oldhousejournal.com or oldhouseweb.com.  Either site usually pretty good advice re restoration.


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 9, 2007)

Did you tri Tri Sodium Phosphate?
You may have to use muriatic acid.


----------



## bruce (Oct 9, 2007)

yes i tried acid, but no tsp, just a tsp substatute they sold me called MEX


----------



## Corey (Oct 9, 2007)

What exactly from the siding made the stain?  I've never really known aluminum metal itself to leave a stain - at least not like a rust trail from steel.  Is the paint on the siding starting to chalk up and bleed off or something else?


----------



## bruce (Oct 10, 2007)

yes the paint has left chalk stains all down the brick


----------



## Corey (Oct 10, 2007)

That is going to be a tough one.  I'd say the first thing to do would be to eliminate the source of the problem -  either repaint, replace or seal the siding.  Once the source is stopped, Dutchboy recommends:

"Brick areas that are stained by “chalk run-down” should be scrubbed with a stiff brush and detergent. Professional cleaning may be required to remove this staining."

http://dutchboy.com/projects/troubleshooting/stains-chalk-mildew/

Also note that it may weather away on it's own once the source of the problem is stopped.

Corey


----------

